

Free housing - for talented hackers in SF - harroworld

Hey everyone, we&#x27;re offering free housing for talented hackers in the bay area that would be interested in helping out &#x2F; getting involved with my project in exchange. A little about me: I&#x27;m a Thiel fellow - paid $100,000 by paypal founder &#x2F; first Facebook investor peter thiel to drop out of college (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thielfellowship.org&#x2F;).
Right now, we&#x27;re looking for hackers preferably with experience in some combination of the following:<p>javascript nodejs html css iOS android phonegap<p>We have a beautiful house in a great location and an awesome startup atmosphere.<p>We need to make sure that you have the right qualifications of course, but if you&#x27;re interested, please leave us with your email address and we&#x27;ll get back to you with more info.
======
quadlock
Are you expecting full-time work for a bed in a house with roommates and a
work-space?

------
Wezc
Hey I am totally interested ! You'll find my website and email on my HN
profil!

------
cheesylard
Hey, didn't you post in the Hackers@Berkeley Facebook group earlier today,

------
gobengo
there's no such thing as a free house?

